# App going offline after every ride.



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The other day I was taking someone to the airport and I wanted to turn on last ride so I would not get any new pick-up requests. I got the error in the picture below and the app would not let me turn on last ride.










After I dropped the pax off I went offline before getting a new ride request. Later that evening I went back online, got my first ride request and after the trip payment amount popped up on the screen I immediately got kicked offline. Happened all that night. When I got home I deleted the app from my phone and up loaded the app again. Next day same thing happened after every trip. It is like my phone is stuck in last ride mode.

To test this on one trip I went in and turned on last ride, mainly wanted to make sure it was not automatically coming on. When that trip ended I went offline immediately, before the trip payment popped up on the screen.Next trip after that same result, after payment popped up I automatically went offline.

Next trip I toggled last ride on, waited a few minutes and toggled last ride off. At end of ride after payment popped up same result, automatically went offline.

Uninstalled the app again, powered phone off. Next morning turned phone on and off several times and reinstalled the app. First ride same results, offline after payment screen.

Any suggestions? May contact Uber via FaceBook messaging next, I hate FaceBook.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Are you using IOS or Android…?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Are you using IOS or Android…?


IOS


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

On iOS I’m running version 4.354.10000, what version are you running…?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> On iOS I’m running version 4.354.10000, what version are you running…?


4.377.10000


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> 4.377.10000


Is there anyway to roll back to or install a previous version to see if the glitch still occurs…?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Is there anyway to roll back to or install a previous version to see if the glitch still occurs…?


Not that I am aware of. However it started happening on the previous version, the only reason I have the newest version is because I removed it and reinstalled trying to fix it.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Before uninstalling the app did you actually log out of the app first? And then have to login to the app after reinstalling it?


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

There is some buggy shit going on with Uber lately.

For the past 6 months I've rejected 95 out of 100 "offers". 
No issue, reject the trash, move on.

Now when I begin my day, if I reject the first 3 they sign me out with the "it looks like you aren't willing to accept our slave rate wages" message and all of my settings are reverted back to dipshit Uber default. After I sign back in and fix everything I can continue to reject 95% of their trash without issue. It seems to only happen within the first 3 - 5 requests of the day.

Moto
Android


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Before uninstalling the app did you actually log out of the app first? And then have to login to the app after reinstalling it?


Yes, tried it twice now. First ride today, same result.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Yes, tried it twice now. First ride today, same result.


Do you also use Lyft? I was thinking maybe Lyft keeps shutting your Uber app off… lol

I would contact Uber thru Twitter or FB… and have them pass this issue to tech team. Could be a glitch on their side… 🤷‍♂️


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Do you also use Lyft? I was thinking maybe Lyft keeps shutting your Uber app off… lol
> 
> I would contact Uber thru Twitter or FB… and have them pass this issue to tech team. Could be a glitch on their side… 🤷‍♂️


I run Lyft on a separate phone, I'm installing Uber on that phone now to give it a try and see if I have the same problem.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I run Lyft on a separate phone, I'm installing Uber on that phone now to give it a try and see if I have the same problem.


Did the problem go away or does it still exist with the other phone?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Did the problem go away or does it still exist with the other phone?


Not sure yet, I went fishing instead. Getting ready to go back online soon and will test.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

No luck using other phone for Uber, same results.

I sent Uber a message on FaceBook and of course it started out as a disaster, they never read the issue just key words and send out canned responses. Finally got first person to escalate my issue. Second person was a little better wanting me to do everything I have already done several times. After arguing with them they escalated the chat higher up. This person at least had a brain. After several explanations they told me they would escalate the chat to a app technician. This person identified himself by an American name and asked if he could call me, even said in the message he will not ask for any personal information. Also told me the call would come from a blocked number. After okaying him to call me I got a call with in minutes.

He was from Seattle and we discussed in detail the exact chain of events leading up to the issue and what I did to try and fix it.

He concluded that when I hit last ride on my airport trip that the app had already decided to hit me with a Selfie Identification after the trip. He implied the error I received was a result of a timing issue between me going to last ride and the app selecting me for a selfie. When I could not turn on last ride I set a destination, mid trip to the airport, back to my house knowing the app will not give me a ride until I left the GEO fence. This would give me time to go offline. This could have also complicated the issue with the app.

So the app started going offline after every trip wanting a selfie for identification, however it got caught in a loop and never sent out the selfie request when I went back online. He told me it should correct after I complete the next selfie request. I asked if he could force a request and he said no. He also said I should get one with in the next few rides.

Two rides later I got the selfie request. Competed the selfie request, did several more rides without being knocked offline. Looks like problem is resolved.

Hope all that made sense.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> No luck using other phone for Uber, same results.
> 
> I sent Uber a message on FaceBook and of course it started out as a disaster, they never read the issue just key words and send out canned responses. Finally got first person to escalate my issue. Second person was a little better wanting me to do everything I have already done several times. After arguing with them they escalated the chat higher up. This person at least had a brain. After several explanations they told me they would escalate the chat to a app technician. This person identified himself by an American name and asked if he could call me, even said in the message he will not ask for any personal information. Also told me the call would come from a blocked number. After okaying him to call me I got a call with in minutes.
> 
> ...


Glad you were able to find someone in Uber that actually knew the answer to your dilemma… 👍

I would have never guessed such a thing, but it does make sense from a technical point of view…


----------

